# New Years Cheese w/ Q-View



## jcurrier (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are some pics of my cheese smoke this weekend. Pretty self explanatory. Started with basic extra sharp cheddar smoked in the lil chief with hardwood sawdust at 70-80 degrees for aprox 3 hrs. Good fun and not a lot of babysitting req. I like to put the cheese uncovered in the fridge overnight after I pull it and let the smoke settle in before I wrap it for later enjoyment. Enjoy the Q-View and happy new years to all-


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking cheese, nice color...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice color on the cheese and looks like you made Paul a happy man with another picture of a Pabst LOL


----------



## fire it up (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree, beautiful color on that cheese, nice job!


----------



## jcurrier (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks all- I love doing cheese and it makes a great gift when heading over to someones house for dinner.  I have been doing it this way for about 10 years.  Simple=Good


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

Man Oh Man that some good looking cheese I just love the color and I bet in a week it will taste better then I'm thinking and I'm tring to figure out how to smoke some of the beers too. Did they take the smoke flavor very well????


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent color on that cheese J, what wood did ya use?


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job! Good job on the Q-view. I like the big blocks of cheese also, I use to be able to get Swiss in big block but not any more.


----------



## treegje (Jan 5, 2010)

Man those look good


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 5, 2010)

Great looking cheese, great qview also.

Charlie


----------



## jcurrier (Jan 5, 2010)

"Excellent color on that cheese J, what wood did ya use?"

I used hardwood sawdust from the Frantz company- it is a mix of hickory, beech, maple and yellow birch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

Great lookin' cheese---I gotta try that sometime soon.

That PBR looks good too!

Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------

